# Cypress creek



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Finally managed to take a couple hours off to fish. First trip of the year, been too busy at home and work. My buddy and I put the Kayaks in at Cypresswood rd bridge, went down stream. Only had a few hours to fish, and could not find any takers until we hit the area where Spring creek and Cypress creek join up. It was nearly dark when we got there. I wound up with 4 whites and a channel cat, my buddy had 6 keepers. Plenty of undersize fish. Interesting paddle back in the dark. I guess the run is about over, will have to find time for crappie.
BB


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

thats a good way to start your first trip out this year! hopefully you can find some time for those crappie...


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Glad you posted. The thought entered my mind when I saw that white Ford Truck with redfish plates " I wonder if that is a 2cooler?" Took my 3 yr old on his first trip yesterday for about 30 minutes. We fished upstream of the bridge. Several bites no takers. We may cross paths someday, I live around the corner in Postwwood.

By the way, I have seen beaver just upstream of the Cypress Creek/Spring Creek intersection.

Jeremy


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Fishin Tails, yes, that was my truck. We had an ED doctor and his son with us too. They fish upstream (put in at Riley Fuzzell rd,) but I have not. I would love to fish this weekend, but I have a little over 2,000' of fence to put up this weekend at my house. Back to the grind. 
Good luck, catch some for me.
BB


----------



## EJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Buck,

My oldest son & I hit the same spot 2 weeks ago where Cypress & Spring Creek meet up off in the deeper hole there by the sand bank and landed about 9 keepers. Fishing up in the creeks this year has been really slow vs. last year. I think the run is pretty much over with the exception of a few here and there. Bummer... always next year I suppose!


----------



## Zero (Mar 13, 2010)

I usually put in and go upstream. Really slow fishing on Sunday. 3 of us together caught maybe 7 keepers. Couple really large white bass but really had to work for them. Caught 3 crappie. Couple of drum of all things as well. Lots of gar on top of water. How far of a paddle is it from spring creek/cypress creek intersection back up to Cypresswood Bridge right now?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Trip*

Zero, my best guess is a little shy of 2 miles. I may be way off. I know it is 20 minutes of hard paddling, or 25 minutes of steady paddling in my kayak from the bridge to the Spring/Cypress creeks interchange. Nice work out if you are in a hurry. Not really enough flow to make much of a difference going up or down.
Good luck.
BB


----------



## Zero (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks. May give it a try. I am probably going to shift to minnows here soon. Unless there is a crappie killer lure that will work out there. Caught a few crappie off of yellow/green/red rooster tails but very spotty. Have you ever put in at Treashwig and fished down to cypresswood bridge?


----------

